# I'm so new at this



## caramelly

Hello everyone! I'm from Canada I move 2 years ago in England to marry the love of my life and celebrating our 2 years anniversary soon of marriage.

We been talking about having our first kids a few months back so we're in the mode of trying. I read every day about pregnancy and taking vitamins and folic acid. I stop drinking alcohol (not like, I drink loads, but occasionally 1 or 2 a month)

We would like to have our first baby in England before moving to Canada in early 2013.

so I hope to meet people like me who is trying to get pregnant


----------



## caramelly

oh and I speak french, so my english might not be as good and you might read it a bit weird.. sorry! hehe


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## v2007

:xmas3:

V xxx


----------



## twinkle1975

Welcome Caramelly - I know there are other ladies on the forum whose first language isn't English, so don't worry about that. Wishing you lots of :dust:


----------



## Haylee.

Hello and welcome xx


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome :flow: xx


----------



## caramelly

wow thank you all! alreayd feel welcome! :)


----------



## huggiez

Hi all! I am new here. My hubby and I just found out we are expecting our 3rd child in early July, despite being told 4 years ago we would not be able to conceive again.


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## storm4mozza

welcome to BnB and goodluck TTC :dust: x


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------

